# Fire...and sadness



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just find out that just four days ago the place where the best Spanish SS club practice and organizes tournaments was burned. Causes, yet, are unknown.

Great sadness for the many losses that entails. Moreover in this club, belongs the champion and 2nd place Spain's SS championship this year.

All messages of encouragement will be sent to my partners.

Before










































AFTER


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

How very sad indeed. By all means send condolences on behalf of all of us on the forum.

Best wishes ....... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thats terrible! hope they catch whoever did it


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Heart breaking!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, man! I am really so sorry to hear about that! I think your club was a shining example of how a slingshot club should be run! My condolences to you and the other members of the club.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Really sorry to see this, what a great loss


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Oh, man! I am really so sorry to hear about that! I think your club was a shining example of how a slingshot club should be run! My condolences to you and the other members of the club.


I could not have said it any better. This is sad.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

really sorry bud, hopefully they will build it back up with the same enthusiasm and much support!

Jim


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is an awful loss. Not only to the club and members but to everyone who loves slingshots.
Roger


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very sad indeed. Do they have insurance to pay for rebuild?


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss...A very sad day for all...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry that that happened, it truly hits me, and I am sure the slingshot community, hard. What you guys had most of us can only dream of experiencing. My thoughts go out to all of you, with hopes of a speedy recovory and the disaster a distant past.

LGD


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

No me lo puedo creer , se lo comentare a los chicos y llamaremos Luis Capa .

Un abrazote


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

A sad sight to see hope the club can recover and return bigger and stronger .


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

That sucks, I'm very saddened to see such a cool facility destroyed. It looks like the club was very well run so hopefully they will rebuild.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Aww man, words cannot express how I feel seeing that.

I share the pain of your loss.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

very disheartening to see the before/after pics. well wishes for a quick recovery and some sort of normalness.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Truly sad.

I'm certain the club will keep their heads up, and rebuild better than before.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

My heart sunk when i saw this post.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats an awfull loss! Im sure it will return as good a club as ever... Ben


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Really sad. sorry this mate.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh no! This is sad.....please convey our deepest condolences and support.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow that club looked awsome what a shame.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, I was quite jealous when I saw it previously, now I can only commiserate. Build it again!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sorry for that. It's a place to re-build.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a real shame... it needs to be rebuilt, even better than before... although it looked pretty perfect before.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

*Hello everyone*
*Thank you very much for the words of support for my friends in Asturias, I thank him very much.*
*Best regards*


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

I Fell sure that knowing the slingshot people your slingshot club and community will come through this hard time and be stronger than ever before good luck on the re building of you fantastic club Pete


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

very sad. hope you find justice for what happen.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

that is a shame, it hurts!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> That's a real shame... it needs to be rebuilt, even better than before... although it looked pretty perfect before.


I start repost this thread with a very big hit news!!

For every person doesn't remember this thread i invite u go to the first page and see the photos some months ago where the place of the best SS spanish club practices and organices championships burned, yet, in a "unknown causes".

Well, some months later, there is already rebuilt!!

Here u have the photos:


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

FINAL RESULTS


















































*These are the only tools were saved from fire*


----------



## LohnDawg (Feb 10, 2012)

Congratulations on the rebuild. A true labor of love!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's been totally gutted; harsh ... my sympathy.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is wonderful that it was able to be rebuilt. It looks to be a stellar job
and should house a lot of fun in the future. I particularly like the cross section 
of beams with what looks to be a Jack Koehler replica embedded into it?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is truly fantastic. I know everyone involved must be truly pleased. I send my congratulations to you all.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks amazing







congratulations on the rebuild


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

If you find whoever done this I recommend a moorhammer with thera band black butterfly bands and a good supply of 20mm steels...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im glad to see the place is rebuilt .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Gabo to everyone that helped get your club back up. It is great to see it happen. May the man upstairs watch over you all! Flatband


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS. Now that's love of the sport.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

So, so sorry.
What a beautiful place - what a shame.

Oops...

Just scrolled down to the rebuild.
Great work!

Glad to see how good it looks.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Wish catties where legal here so we could have a club like this. What an amazing space. I'd never go home especially considering that beautiful workshop and BAR!

Hype~X Australia


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

Rapier said:


> Wish catties where legal here so we could have a club like this. What an amazing space. I'd never go home especially considering that beautiful workshop and BAR!
> 
> Hype~X Australia


Ditto over here


----------

